# Outbacker Or.....?



## Bea2006 (Feb 18, 2006)

My husband and I have 3 children and are looking to purchase a travel trailer. We are amazed at how many types of TT's there are. We had looked at a Jayco and others have told us about the Outback. We would appreciate any information on helping us narrow this decision. Why did you choose to become an "Outbacker"?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

When we saw the indside we fell in love with it
And I wanted something that was all in one unit.
Inpressed such much we upgraded from the 21RS to the 26RS
Love the bunkhouse on the 26RS

Don


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Plus you get this great forum!!!

Welcome and good luck in your choice.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Bea2006,

Welcome to Outbackers.com! action

We looked at many of the different brands, spent weeks going to all the dealers in our area. All 7 of us spent time together inside the trailers checking quality, sleeping/eating arrangements, storage, quality, looks, etc. The Outback really seemed like the best value for the money. Also, among the light weight pack, it seemed to have a slight headroom advantage for me.

As we searched the internet, this forum really sealed the deal for me. Where else can you find such a supportive family of owners?

Best of luck in your search. Take a close look at the 26RS and the 28RSDS and make sure your tow vehicle can handle the trailer. Some dealers will tell you that your Honda Civic will tow it fine... Let us know what your tow vehicle is and we can venture an opinion, based on our collective experience.

Hope you choose Outback, but whatever you do, choose camping!


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

When we walked into the 23RS is was just the floor plan we were looking for. We loved the interior, with the white cabinets, made it seem very open. We like the fit and finnish and the aluminum contruction.

After comparing several othe brands at the ca per show the Outback rose to the top.

Outbackers.com was an extra bonus !


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

When we bought our TT, we were looking to spend as little as possible to get what was best for our family. We were looking at Trail-Lites because they were ultralights and we only had a conversion van at the time. When we got to the dealer we liked the Trail-Lite, but then the salesman showed us an Outback 26RS with about the same floorplan. We immediately fell in love with it, despite having to spend a few dollars more. The 2 main reasons we preferred the Outback was the beautiful cabinetry and the really exceptional storage. The Outback had about twice the storage as some of the competition and was actually lighter than most! With a family of 7, we needed lots of storage...


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

There were many reasons; quality of construction, (none are perfect, but outback is one of the best at its price range), overall value, layout, interior comfort. Best suggestion, look for all the details and narrow down your search to a few, then go with the family and spend an hour or two just being inside and moving around as if you might be living in it. See how you feel about each one afterward. The outback was the hands down winner on all counts for us.

After we had the outback, we found this group our satisfaction went from 'great' to off the scale. This group has some of the greatest people you will ever meet. For many people that alone tips the scale.

In the end, do what works best for your family. Happy searching.

Dreamtimers


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

We searched the internet all summer and into the fall after my cousin purchase a keystone toy hauler last spring. We narrowed it down to about ten manufacturers and then went to the PA rv show. They had 1200 trailers of every model and type. We spent all day going into and out of the trailers and keep coming back to the keystone models. My cousin took the kids back to his campground and we spent the next two hours comparing 3 keystone, jayco and holiday rambler models.

What really sold us was the bright and roomy interior, clean lines, sealed bottom, construction and light weight of the units by outback. We originally looked at a 23RS, the show had nothing shorter than a 26RS and we ended up with the 29BHS for the 4 of us.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

We looked for close to a year before deciding on our outback. We had certain things we wanted such as the TT had to sleep at least five, have a couch,have a dinette, have a queen bed, have fiberglass siding, have alum. framing, weigh around 6000 lbs and be no longer than 25 foot. Have you made a list as to your wants? The Outback meet all these requirements and more. It is nice to have all the useable space available when you pull out the rear slide. It makes it seem like a 30 foot TT with all the room. These were are requirements and the Outback meet them and we have not regreted it.The Outback has been a good TT with very few problems. Which ever TT you choose take a good look at the dealer, how good is his service deptment and how long of a turn around time does he have for work? Know what your tow limits are on your truck and don't go oversize on the TT. Get a good WD hitch( reese dual cam) and a prodigy brake controller when you first purchase. These two items will make your towing experence much more pleasant. Have fun looking and hope you choose a Outback. Kirk


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Well, we were in your same position a year ago, and had the same question.

For us it came down to:
1. Quality
2. Ease of towing (weight of the unit)
3. And frankly, it came down to which one looked the nicest.









Quality - now as many will tell you, most trailers are made with similar quality, but as you inspect different brands of trailers, you can feel the difference in quality of materials yourself. For example, (and this may be a girl thing) but if you open and close the kitchen cabinets, you can feel if they have a good quality sturdiness and structure to them, or if they're just flimsy, hollow, and cheap.

Also, the Outback comes with an enclosed underbelly, keeping rocks/mud/water and other debris out of the underside of the unit, therefore protecting it for many more years of enjoyment.

Ease of towing (weight of unit) - now Outbacks are not a true lightweight trailer, BUT, compared to other brands of trailers of the same length/size, the Outback is lighter than most. Our tow vehicle is fairly big, and could tow just about anything, but weight was still important to us because...the easier, the better.









Looks - Well, I'll admit it did come down to which unit looked the nicest. We like the smooth fiberglass exterior, the white cabinets, the white panelled refirgerator/freezer that matches the kitchen cabinets, the light and bright matching decor, the LP tanks cover, the exterior camp kitchen, the wood look of the floors, the pretty wood molding and trim, ect... AND, all Outbacks come this way! None of this is an upgrade on the Outback! If you wanted a matching panelled refirgerator in another brand of travel trailer, you're going to pay for that upgrade. If you want a Jayco trailer with the smooth fiberglass exterior, you're gonna pay more for that.

Now in all honesty, I think Jayco makes a good quality trailor. We thought about buying one ourselves, but after inspecting many Outbacks and talking to a LOT of people, we found that the Outback's quality is equal to or better than the Jayco, the Outback was a little lighter in weight for ease of towing, and the Outback came with ALL the upgrades already included, because what other travel trailer companies consider upgrades, Outback considers them standard features!

Overall, it will come down to your own personal tastes about what you like and dislike. I wish you the best of luck, and regardless of what brand of trailer you decide on, your always welcome here to ask questions or join the Outbackers in their discussions. sunny


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

I agree with what others have said. Floor plan and general good looks were bnig selling points. Plus all Outbacks are fully "optioned" when built. The Outback brouchure lists several large "option" groups, but that's the only way they're built. Don't know why they call them options unless competition builds theirs with or without the options.

Also, we wanted the following:
**Aluminum framing, not wood framing. Aluminum is lighter, more rigid, and doesn't rot.
**Fiberglass exterior, not aluminum siding. Fiberglass is better looking and cleans up easier and doesn't get dents and dings like aluminum.
**Hard-sided slide-out bed at the end, not canvas. The Outback slide-out bed is warmer and drier when it rains and is much more secure.

Bill


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Welcome action 
We were in your shoes last fall. I looked all over the web and in the RV Trader magazine week after week. I went to several dealers and found that I liked the Outback the most. Also, the dealer told me about this forum. I was very impressed by the number of people that were crazy about their Outback. After deciding to go with the Outback I found a great deal on a used one and that was that.

I do think that you can have issues with any trailer but the quality does seem to be better with the Outbacks.

Good luck and have fun searching!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

What they said!

plus: We had just spent 1- 1/2 weeks in a rented C-class with 2 other adults and our 2 dogs - travelling across Eastern Canada for both dog shows & bagpapiping competitions.....our eventual (primary) purpose for moving from deep wilderness campers to "the dark side" of trailer-camping







We had such a GREAT experience that we started our serious search. You can't spend too much time "testing" out the space as if you were really using it for your intentded purpose. We knew what we needed/wanted for the dogs. We knew what we needed/wanted for the humans. And we had learned a bit about what we knew we DIDN'T want. We compared every model we looked at to that very specific list. When we saw the OB - we knew we had found the winner. Of course, we had to continue to make ourselves crazy by "being sure" and looking at lots more but we found that we kept coming back to the 25RSS. ....and then she came home with us! CAN'T WAIT FOR SPRING !!!!


----------



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

We were just amazed at the quality of construction and the thoughtful convenience features of our Outback 21RS compared to what else is available in the short-box market. Yep, you'll pay a little more for the Outback, but the quality is worth the additional cost. Outbacks are not what is often called an "entry-level" trailer, having higher quality components and construction than the cheapest trailers out there. A lot of us have upgraded to the Outback from tent trailers and corrugated aluminum trailers that show wear pretty quickly. We haven't run across anyone yet who regretted the purchase of their Outback!









_Our Outback 21RS is the perfect size for the two of us!_


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I'll agree with everything thats been said so far, and add that this forum was the deciding factor in which TT we would buy.

I had it narrowed to 2 models, the Outback and the Springdale, both Keystone owned models.

This forum convinced me that the OB was the way to go because the members on here had MANY LESS complaints about their TT's as any other TT's had.

Every model has some issues, it just seems like the OB had many less than the rest.

Steve


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

I started researching and decided on an Outback early on. Based on quality, looks (white really opens up the space), and lighter weight for towing. Plus this website is great.

We needed to buy "gently used" for cost considerations. Thought it would take a few months to find the right one. But a newspaper ad caught our eye -- a 21rs--only 1 month into our search. It was 2 years old, used twice, and meticulous with even a couple mods (it showed that the guy loved his trailer). We looked it over very carefully for an hour, pow-wowed for 5 minutes, and made him an offer on the spot. I'd be afraid to tell you what we paid -- it was such a good deal, you'd hate to know!

When my DH went to pick it up, the seller said, "your wife knew more about Outbacks than anyone I know."

Thanks, www.outbackers.com.


----------



## HandyAndy (Oct 18, 2005)

First we rented a class C, then a small trailer and then we discovered the Keystone Zeppelin.

With our extensive list of likes, dis-likes, wants and wishes we were off to the RV show. Our first stop was Jayco, really impressed with it, but we keeped looking. Finally found the Zep dealer, he showed us all the models and just happened to mention their "nicer looking" cousin. The Outback.

Our TT needs are kinda unique however, because my wife and I wanted to have a foorplan that would accomidate us, 2 small dogs, my 60 something mom and step-dad and my developmentally disabled adult sister. That is one tall order for any trailer much less a lite weight. The 27rsds fits the bill perfectly, cozy when the family is along, spacious when its just the 2 of us.

Also I really liked the fact that I didn't have to stand in the shwer stall to use the toilet.









Best of luck on whatever you choose.

Andy


----------



## Bea2006 (Feb 18, 2006)

Wow! My husband and I are so impressed with all the replies! The information has been very helpful. A few follow up notes...
*We will be pulling with a 2005 Chevy Crew Cab 6.0l 2500
*There is an ad for a 2005 Outback Sydney 31 RQS--used one summer--with weight dist bars, anti-sway, and hitch included--$20,500. I think it is a little high for being used. What do you think?
*We are so impressed with the "Outbacker" group. We are going to look at the dealer in the next 2 weeks. We will let you all know what we decide.
*For the future, do you think that a diesel truck makes a big difference for pulling? (From a wife perspective--noisey and...necessary?








*What is the difference between the Sydney and the Outback? It is really hard to tell from the website what the real difference is.

Thank you for the time that you have given to help us. We really have a renewed belief in the goodness of people.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

We looked at it then nothing else compared to the:
-Quality, everything is plumb, squared, no rough edge
-Floorplans, outside cook center: we said this camper was built and designed by someone who CAMPS not just reads about it.
-weight for camper size
-simplicity of pullout
-colors inside and out
-details like in a 21, the bottom bunk raises for bikes, the bike door is EXTREMELY handy.
-I'm 6'3", the bed is ok for me and the ceiling height is ok.
-It's an 8 foot wide box.
-Packs a lot of use in small spaces.
-sliding pantry drawers are very helpful.
-This forum support and it's people. Even though we don't meet, we help each other out. Actually, we plan on meeting at Destin this summer. Some have already met.

After we saw the outback,we looked at others. I guess it was like dating...nothing else compared. When we looked at others, we kept saying:
"It's not an Outback".








Hope this helps,
Mark


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Bea2006 said:


> Wow! My husband and I are so impressed with all the replies! The information has been very helpful. A few follow up notes...
> *We will be pulling with a 2005 Chevy Crew Cab 6.0l 2500
> *There is an ad for a 2005 Outback Sydney 31 RQS--used one summer--with weight dist bars, anti-sway, and hitch included--$20,500. I think it is a little high for being used. What do you think?
> *We are so impressed with the "Outbacker" group. We are going to look at the dealer in the next 2 weeks. We will let you all know what we decide.
> ...


The used price for the 31rqs is a little high but it does depend some on where you are and if this is a private or dealer price. All things are negotiable.

The Sydney's tend to be dressier then the regular Outbacks and they have more storage and larger slides.

The new Cummins diesels are very quite. If you are thinking a diesel must rattle you down the road you need to listen to some of the new ones.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Sydneys are considered a step up in teh Outback line. BUT, that doesn't mean they are any better. Just a few more amenities and fabric color changes and storage (AND weight, height, price, etc).

You'd be fine with either. You've got the TV to pull any of them I think, so now it's just picking out the one you want.

Good luck in your decision.

Mark


----------



## emaggio (Apr 9, 2006)

Pastor John said:


> We were just amazed at the quality of construction and the thoughtful convenience features of our Outback 21RS compared to what else is available in the short-box market. Yep, you'll pay a little more for the Outback, but the quality is worth the additional cost. Outbacks are not what is often called an "entry-level" trailer, having higher quality components and construction than the cheapest trailers out there. A lot of us have upgraded to the Outback from tent trailers and corrugated aluminum trailers that show wear pretty quickly. We haven't run across anyone yet who regretted the purchase of their Outback!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> Bea2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! My husband and I are so impressed with all the replies! The information has been very helpful. A few follow up notes...
> ...


It's kind of like the difference between a Chevrolet and a Buick, or a Ford and Mercury. A few fancier looking things. Decide if it is worth the price difference. I think if I remember correctly they were a little heavier. I loved them especially the one that had a real dining room table and chairs, but it would have been too heavy for our TV. It was very expensive and we were trying to pay cash, so all things considered we made inexpensive mods ourselves and couldn't be happier. Go to TJ Maxx, get new bedding and decorate up a storm! Good luck on your purchase. We absolutely LOVE our Outback. Owners do not part with them easily.
Darlene


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Welcome to the outbackers action 
I bought my 23ft OB last year and love it is very easy to tow. At the time we bought it I had a Ford Explorer that was a 6 cylinder had no problems now I have a F150 and I go camping every chance I get, but only you can make the right choice that works for you. Remember you are the ones that need to be happy with it Keep RVing

Willie


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

My guess is that the price quoted is a starting point and I would treat it as such. Try to get 2-3K knocked off and it would be great.

You have plenty of truck to tow about any Outback. Diesel will gain you gas mileage (both towing and not towing) and torque (you can pull just about any deadweight from a standing-start, uphill (provided you have the traction). Most people seem to feel like a diesel with a 4x4 option gives you optimal trailering but some would argue for just about any configuration. I have a regular gas truck with 4x4.

Choosing a trailer involves a lot of thought about how you actually plan to use a trailer. Before we bought, my family rented a travel trailer and went camping for three days. Here are some of the factors that influenced our choices:

1. Interior size: Our scenario was "What if it rains and our two kids (5 & 8) are stuck inside?". Because of this we wanted width so we could allow them to play on the floor, yet be able to walk around them. This helped us determine we needed a side-slide.

2. Trailer Weight: We know that our truck has an upper limit on what it can tow safely. Be forwarned, there are plenty of differing opinions on exactly what constitutes "safe". Some people are complete legalists and they won't even consider towing anything that is within 10% of their trucks posted max. Some people can't conceive of leaving home without all the comforts of home including a full-sized gas grill (with extra gas bottle), two picnic tables (one to eat, one to serve), a margarita machine, a back-up margarita machine, a chain saw, circular saw, bow saw, weed-eater, full sized vacuum cleaner, electrically powered air pump, two televisions, two radios, and a fog machine. If you are one of those people, then you have to be aware that all that stuff weighs, and I mean weighs a whole bunch. My wife and I are really cognizant of what we carry and while we don't skimp, we aren't particularly extravagent. Does this mean we occasionally have to borrow someone else's margarita machine? Sure, but we make sure to bring good quality tequila so everyone is happy (especially after we actually use the machine).

3. Size of the Brood: Because our children will inevitably grow-up we made sure the beds will accommodate them when they are 8 and 18.

4. Accessories: What do we need. Some people consider a microwave the pinnacle of cooking instruments. Some people need at least a one full sized oven. We have both (well maybe not "Full-Sized", but it's an oven just the same).

5. Construction: I am by training a mechanic. I wanted the most construction quality for the money. After looking at lots of trailers it came down to the Jayco Jayflite 29BHS and the Outback 28BHS. From a mechanics standpoint the Outback beat the Jayco at every construction turn. After two years of ownership I am very satisfied with my decision.

6. Asthetics: Does it "look nice" to you? I am not particularly fond of white cabinetry in a house but in the trailer it made great sense to me. The issues that impact what you consider "comfortable" are not as easy to identify as you would think. When I toured other brands I was reasonably satisfied that they were "big enough". Once I toured an Outback with the light-colored interior I felt like they were more comfortable. I recognized instantly that it was a visual influence rather than an actual size increase. In the evening the lighter interior feels more open and cheerful to me. It must have worked because this year a saw a bunch of other brands emulating the white interior.

7. Storage: Where are you going to put the margarita machine? I am astounded at the number of storage options I have with our Outback. After two years I still have plenty of room to store additional items. Of course, I'm not a "belt and suspenders" kind of guy so I don't carry a whole bunch of extras. I must confess that we are rapidly approaching the point where we have hanging patio lights for just about every occasion.

8. Finally, this web site. I could not find a similar website for the other brands that had this much activity or as large a dedicated, fanatic, and loyal fan base. Outbackers.com is my on-line destination three-four times a day. It is the equivalent of my daily dose of "outback crack".

Just my two cents.

Reverie


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Reverie said:


> Choosing a trailer involves a lot of thought about how you actually plan to use a trailer ..... Here are some of the factors that influenced our choices:
> 1. Interior size:
> 2. Trailer Weight:
> 3. Size of the Brood:
> ...


I don't thing Reverie will mind if I add: "Yeah, what HE said"!


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Bea2006
Sherry and I spent a full year researching, attending all RV shows, and dealerships in the state before we decided to buy our Outback. Early on we found we were comparing all others against the quality of the Outback. Outbacks became the benchmark that no other we could find could beat.

One of the nicer selling features for us was a fully enclosed underbelly, quality of construction and great use of space.

If I remember correctly Outback designs were developed by utilizing RVers wishlist input. Keystone wanted a TT designed by campers for campers.


----------

